# 0FL01 error



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2007)

I would of put this in the 1950 thread, but it needs a bit of dedicated attention first. Archived I have the data on how to get around this, but I cant find it atm  

The story so far anyway;

I get the error 0FL01 when I try to re-program the BIOS on my 1950Pro, more specifically, it spits that error at me while cheerfully saying that it couldnt erase the BIOS to re-program, this happens with any windows based flasher, and from ATIflash 3.25 under DOS. Anyone care to help me re-dig up the info on the net to fix this? If anyone knows of a program for ATi cards that specifically has a command to force an erase of the ROM chip that would be useful too


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 11, 2007)

Try this link:
http://reference.techpowerup.com/Fixing_a_completely_gone_wrong_ATI_BIOS_flash

As for a good ATI bios program, I've always used ATIWinflash, which is no good in your situation.


----------



## Ling-ling (Mar 11, 2007)

This may have some useful info for you.
http://www.devhardware.com/forums/ati-video-card-20/guide-to-ati-flashing-23955.html


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2007)

Shit.. I really dont feel like having to bust out a soldering iron.. perhaps I can get away with just holding some wire on both pins tho.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2007)

What the hell language is THIS? Can anyone get a good translation on it? Just it showed up in google with the exact same issue I currently have.


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 11, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> What the hell language is THIS? Can anyone get a good translation on it? Just it showed up in google with the exact same issue I currently have.



Could be Polish, from the .pl


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 11, 2007)

That's polish. With a problem with the default font they are using... showing all the WRONG characters.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2007)

Crap..

After a little digging it looks like the ROM chip on my card doesnt support a normal type or erasing, and specifically needs to be erased before a flash. If anyone can make any sence of THIS let me know


----------



## Frogger (Mar 11, 2007)

ket bottom of this page 'empty.bin "  have a look ..http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/100


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks, but I tried that already. Damn write protection. Im gonna take a hammer to the damn card soon


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 12, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Thanks, but I tried that already. Damn write protection. Im gonna take a hammer to the damn card soon



Did you figure out how to erase it? You may have to use the soldering iron and a couple of wires to enable the erasure of the ROM chip.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 12, 2007)

I wont bother breaking the soldering iron out for that right away, I'll try just holding the wire on the legs to start with. First tho I gotta find the rom chip, nomatter how hard I look I just cant see it


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 12, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> I wont bother breaking the soldering iron out for that right away, I'll try just holding the wire on the legs to start with. First tho I gotta find the rom chip, nomatter how hard I look I just cant see it



Why don't you post some digital pics of both sides (with heatsink removed), we may be able to help you look.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 12, 2007)

Heres an image of the back of the card, resolution is 2656*1318, so you can zoom in all u want on the image  I've marked the only apparent ICs of any interest, none of them seem to be the ROM chip, front of the PCB has nothing of interest or use.


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 12, 2007)

The chip you've marked Amtel 620 is your BIOS ROM, I'm almost certain of it. I've also googled it and i've seem some tech forums about flashing VC (in another language unforunately).

From the markings, to me it reads as a 64KB ROM (ie 512KBit = 64Kbyte)


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is a link to the datasheet that has details on the Amtel 25F512 ROM chip. You should be able to apply the same fix as W1zzard did on his link (see my previous post above) where he unsoldered pin 1 and applied a +5V (you can get this from VCC pin 8).

http://www.atmel.fi/dyn/resources/prod_documents/doc1440.pdf

You'll need a steady hand and a fine tipped, variable temp soldering iron. Don't over heat the pins, as you will damage the ROM chip.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok, so according to that datasheet, simply shorting pin 3 should disable write protection


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 12, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Ok, so according to that datasheet, simply shorting pin 3 should disable write protection



The way I read it, is when WP pin is set to "1" (connect to Vcc) will enable Read/Write operations. You may also have to tie CS to "1" also as described by W1zzard.


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 12, 2007)

Zalmann said:


> The way I read it, is when WP pin is set to "1" (connect to Vcc) will enable Read/Write operations. You may also have to tie CS to "1" also as described by W1zzard.



Sorry, I always assume others know what I'm talking about. 

When you tie the CS and WP to "1", make sure you unsolder those pins and lift them carefully as not to break the pin off. 

Make sure the pin does not touch the solder pad that it was soldered to, this is to ensure you don't short any of the components.

I've got an engineering background so I used to do this as a hobby whilst I was studying at Uni many many moons ago.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh happy days.. talk about a pain in the arse. I suspect it will be worth the effort tho as IMO, a cards BIOS isnt write protected unless the manufacturer has something to hide, especially on lower highend models like the 1950Pro. Come to think of it, when I had the HSF off the core didnt have RV570XT on it, it didnt have any core name.. hmm..

ed- never actually done it with a rom chip, but from what you are saying, those legs need to be completly disconnected from the solder pads correct? So theoretically just snipping the legs off would work to disable write protection. As I said, never actually had practical experience with having to mess with a rom chip. Just trying to make life as easy as possible for me


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 12, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Oh happy days.. talk about a pain in the arse. I suspect it will be worth the effort tho as IMO, a cards BIOS isnt write protected unless the manufacturer has something to hide, especially on lower highend models like the 1950Pro. Come to think of it, when I had the HSF off the core didnt have RV570XT on it, it didnt have any core name.. hmm..



Haha...  Yes, it is a painful process, but getting your VC up and running will be worth it IMO. What brand is your VC again?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 12, 2007)

Its an Xpertvision. Oddly my first Xpertvision didnt have its BIOS locked, so why this one is I dont know 

O an see my ed in my other post. Theoretically it could work, but as you have seemingly had to mess with rom chips where I've never needed to up till this point, hopefully you can tell me if the theory will work. Largely cos I'm lazy an want to make life as easy as possible


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 12, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Largely cos I'm lazy an want to make life as easy as possible



Haha  aren't we all!?

I don't see why it can't work. First of all, I would try and desolder pin 1, and lift the pin leg. Solder a piece of wire between pin 8 (Vcc) and the pin 1 which should not be making contact with the solder pad that it was attached to moments earlier.Try to flash it the way that W1zzard did in his instructions.

If that doesn't work, then I'd desolder pin 3, and lift the pin leg. Then also attach another piece of wire from pin 8 (Vcc) to pin 3, then try and flash it.

Oh, I forgot to mention that you need a PCI video card  connected to your monitor as this will be your primary screen to do the flashing bit once you've done the abovementioned changes.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 12, 2007)

Ugh.. the effort lol. Isnt there any shortcut like just cutting a few legs to disable write protection? This process is somewhat longer than I remembered it


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 13, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Ugh.. the effort lol. Isnt there any shortcut like just cutting a few legs to disable write protection? This process is somewhat longer than I remembered it



Try what I PM'd you about. It should at least get you started.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2007)

On it, heres what I think is the right pin layout as the chip appears to be SOIC and not SAP, config look right to you?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod_documents/AT25F512A.pdf that may shed more light for anyone wanting to read it.

THIS would also suggest that the AT25F512 is a 256k ROM chip.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 13, 2007)

Ket ... so are you going to use the WP and VCC pins to do low and high voltage present?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2007)

Probably. Just a lot of hassle. May just cut the leg for WP to start with to see if I get lucky.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 13, 2007)

flash and solder back?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2007)

Hell no, once the WP is disabled (hopefully just by cutting leg 3), its staying that way


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 13, 2007)

lol .. that is if it works ... good luck


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2007)

Better do. My Ket sences are tingling saying this card is hiding something.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2007)

Right, I'm sure this is enough voltage but best to be sure  I got a reading of 3.1v going through the ROM chip, I know its operational voltages are between 2.7 - 3.6v, So the chip voltage is good I assume. Just mainly curious about if that gives me anymore solid evidence to suggest cutting the WP leg will disable write protection as I read somewhere that this ROM chip isnt writable if its voltage is below 2.8v or something.

Can anyone verify this for me before I go buy new vmod stuff?


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 13, 2007)

When I had my HSF off I looked for 570 and couldn't find it either and mines a Sapphire >_> I don't recall seeing RV either.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

Right, I'm officially pissed off. farkin ROM chip is still insistent its write protected


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 14, 2007)

Well thats the same error I had gotten remember, and you just said -f it lol Which worked.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 14, 2007)

no go Ket? Did you try the jumper wire ..


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

Yea. maybe I'm missing something I dunno. First time I've had to mess with a ROM chip. I still dont get why this farking card had to have its ROM chip locked. Just seems odd when my last POS 1950Pro wasnt. Dont spose theres anyone who lives near me whos messed with ROM chips who wants to come and give it a bash? Dont think I dare running the risk again as I used a 85-110w (or something like that) soldering iron


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 14, 2007)

Try this maybe? http://www.uniflash.org/history.htm


> fixed Flash ROM write protect enable/disable



And this is dealing with a Motherboard, but might provide some help.
http://www.nforcershq.com/forum/sat-jul-15-2006-700-pm-vp565250.html


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

i found that uniflash too, but was under the impression it was for mainboards only?


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 14, 2007)

Yea, you're right, and the chip you have isn't supported either.

Another long shot :\ http://www.cbmhardware.de/cbmpet/romram.php


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

downloaded it, but thers only a .prg file in the zip  found that mobo link too, sadly no help. Only thing I can think if is maybe my type of ROM chip isnt currently supported?


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 14, 2007)

Needs to be ran in BASIC? I dunno about programing at all :S



> Flash Programmer for CBM Basic 4.0


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

I dont have that.. fek.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 14, 2007)

OK Can you SAVE your BIOS? If so, can you write your newly saved stock BIOS to the card? Just to test? If so, maybe it's being an ass about SSID? If you know the BIOS you have's SSID, I saw that in the flasher programs you can change your cards SSID . .  It's like -rd and -md


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

I already tried that, I can get a dump of my BIOS without issue. It wont even write the dump I dragged from the chip tho. So deffinately a locked ROM chip, or I should say, what appears to deffinately be a locked rom chip.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 14, 2007)

Does the manufact have an updated BIOS on their site? If so, then you can call them and ask WTF w/o worry. I guess you COULD call but saying "I'm trying to flash my bios and am having problems" when they don't offer one, might not go so well lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

They dont have an updated BIOS, and the drivers on their site dont even support the 1950Pro.. tho I guess I could try contacting them, stating I'm having a DVI issue, ATI themselves gave me a BIOS that addresses the issue, but now I'm finding I cant flash the updated BIOS. Maybe they will cough up a special flash program. After all the ROM chip has been programmed, so there must be some tech software thats used to flash the chip in the first place as I doubt a card would be produced with its ROM locked, soldered to the PCB, then unlocked only to be flashed and locked again.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ah... yes... I think that might work! Get on the horn!


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

Can only do email, Xpertvision dont have offices in the UK  They have some in Germany tho.. joy. Do I write in english or German? Hmm..


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 14, 2007)

Make em work, use English lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

lol good point. might make em just gimme what I want anyway cos they cant understand everything in the email haha


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok after a little elaborate story making, here is what I come up with;

"I bought a X1950 Pro super, but I'm having monitor signal problems. After doing some Googling I found a support artical on the ATi website explaining the problem is caused by older monitors. ATi have sent me a BIOS addressing the problem I'm having but I'm unable to update the X1950 Pro with the new BIOS. Using ATi Winflash 1.14 I keep getting an error saying "cannot erase ROM", So I was wondering is there any graphics card BIOS update program I need from yourselves to be able to flash the new BIOS?"

Sound innocent enough?


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 14, 2007)

Maybe add the link so they can see, which I'm sure they KNOW but hey lol Possibly toss in the fact you tried the 2 DOS programs as well to no avail. The end sentence is slick though  Since the tech support probably wouldn't know wtf to do, then they'd ask the real techs what is used! GL with it.


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Ok after a little elaborate story making, here is what I come up with;
> 
> "I bought a X1950 Pro super, but I'm having monitor signal problems. After doing some Googling I found a support artical on the ATi website explaining the problem is caused by older monitors. ATi have sent me a BIOS addressing the problem I'm having but I'm unable to update the X1950 Pro with the new BIOS. Using ATi Winflash 1.14 I keep getting an error saying "cannot erase ROM", So I was wondering is there any graphics card BIOS update program I need from yourselves to be able to flash the new BIOS?"
> 
> Sound innocent enough?



Het Ket, try here post # 9 is problem with "cannot erase ROM", post #10 with solution;

http://www.sapphiretech.com/en/forums/showthread.php?p=52146

continue onto page 2 and you should have it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

Ta for the link Nams, from what I read so far the only thing I could try would be to uninstall my chipset & VC drivers, install some slightly older drivers I have for my nf590, install VC drivers again then try using ATi winflash. I'm not sure how I could still get the unable to erase ROM error even from a pure DOS environment.. but its worth a shot.

Formula; I thought about adding the point of from DOS as well, but didnt want to give them too many details in case they cotton on to I just want to get away from their crappy BIOS


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 14, 2007)

Yea I thought about that as well. 

Just to help your already really good english: Cotton is a material from a plant used to make clothing, bed sheets, blankets, etc. You want "Caught On". Caught is derived from Catch. (Hope you don't take offense to this :\)


----------



## Grings (Mar 14, 2007)

http://www.usingenglish.com/reference/phrasal-verbs/cotton+on.html

Ket IS english

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grammar_nazi

^this is a joke by the way


----------



## dolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Ketxxx, I would suggest you (if you are correct with the command line) to try flashing but on other MOBO. Just use a friends PC to flash the card. Probably you will succeed  .


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 14, 2007)

Grings said:


> http://www.usingenglish.com/reference/phrasal-verbs/cotton+on.html
> 
> Ket IS english
> 
> ...




Oh damn, HAHAHAHAHAH! And I thought I was up on my Britt/English slang too 
   <-- Me


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

lol 

dolf, I cant use a m8s PC as as most my m8s are still on AGP X850s :\ My last 1950 flashed fine on my system, so I dont know what the replacement card wouldnt like. One thing I am gonna try is moving the card to the 2nd PCI-E slot to see if that works.


----------



## dolf (Mar 14, 2007)

That also could work. But if not try to find somebody with PCI-E board and then try again.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 14, 2007)

I agree, it wouldn't hurt to try it in a friends PC quick.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

I would if any m8 had PCI-E, but as far as I'm aware none do.. Sucks to be me right now.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 14, 2007)

Go to the local electronics store and buy a new BIOS and solder it on LOL (Joking of course)


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

lol dont suggest things like that around me, I'm likely to do it


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 14, 2007)

>_>


<_<


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

Muhahahaa, yes, I'm a bit crazy  I ripped my Crosshair mobo apart before I even fired it up to improve its heatpipe system


----------



## dolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Formula350 said:


> Go to the local electronics store and buy a new BIOS and solder it on LOL (Joking of course)



It isn't so bad idea because the EEPROM should be very cheap but it have to be the last resort. You can use old card like a proggrammer for your EEPROMs and you can flash whatever BIOS you want. That card could be also AGP (you can use your m8s PCs).


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 14, 2007)

haha take an old 9500 or something, flash it with the BIOS you want, take it off and resolder it to your 1950  Insta-working video card! (*cough* if you did it right)


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

Problem solved, flashing is now doable


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Problem solved, flashing is now doable




What did you do to get it flashed?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

I forced atmel parameters.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 15, 2007)

They must have replied to your email then?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 15, 2007)

Nope. Just something I hadnt tried yet, and it worked


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a feeling thats what I meant by the SSID thing.

EDIT: Oh I see it -amtel. haha If I had seen that, thats the first thing I'd have done!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 15, 2007)

I didnt try it right away because ATIflash \ winflash are supposed to automatically detect what type of ROM chip is present and use the appropriate ROM paramaters. Hence, it didnt seem the most logical avenue to explore first.


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Ket, did you manage to successfully get your card up and running with the stuff we discussed?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 15, 2007)

I started to, the decided to do a closeup cross reference inspection and multimeter probing, the more I probed, the more signs that pointed to the chip wasnt locked, thats when I decided to take a bash at forcing atmel flash parameters. Guess my theory about my ROM chip not being properly supported was right.

Lesson to all: Thinking complex isnt a bad thing, but starting with the most obvious solutions will often overcome the problem, I forgot my own motto for keeping things simple to avoid problems - dont fall into the same pit trap


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 15, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> I started to, the decided to do a closeup cross reference inspection and multimeter probing, the more I probed, the more signs that pointed to the chip wasnt locked, thats when I decided to take a bash at forcing atmel flash parameters. Guess my theory about my ROM chip not being properly supported was right.
> 
> Lesson to all: Thinking complex isnt a bad thing, but starting with the most obvious solutions will often overcome the problem, I forgot my own motto for keeping things simple to avoid problems - dont fall into the same pit trap



Haha, I guess we all do that at times. Oh well, lesson well learnt, we'll all know that for next time.


----------

